# Sugarbush - AlpineZone Day, 3/28/09



## Greg (Mar 11, 2009)

Also Pond Skimming and the last weekend for Mount Ellen. The lift ticket price will be $50 in celebration of their 50th. People should come to the ticket office and mention "AlpineZone" just like last year.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Also Pond Skimming and the last weekend for Mount Ellen. The lift ticket price will be $50 in celebration of their 50th. People should come to the ticket office and mention "AlpineZone" just like last year.



Thanks Greg.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad this is coming together. Thank you Alpinezone!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2009)

My plan was to be up the street that day at Mad River Glen.  Anyone want to buy my voucher there for $28, so I can attend the gathering? 

kidding :dunce:

If I can dump the ticket in the lot at MRG, I'll hit SB instead.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 11, 2009)

Out.  Wife will now be away-- may take the kiddies to Snow though.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2009)

I am 95% on this. Only bad weather would keep me away. Where/when is the meet up?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I am 95% on this. Only bad weather would keep me away. Where/when is the meet up?



damn, you were my number 1 customer in mind in selling my MRG voucher :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 12, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> damn, you were my number 1 customer in mind in selling my MRG voucher :lol:


I still have an unused Mad Card (three tickets) due to the fact that conditions weren't their best earlier in the year and then I had my ligament injury right when things were starting to get good. I have a total of eight prepaid tickets I have to use in the next month. :sad:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I still have an unused Mad Card (three tickets) due to the fact that conditions weren't their best earlier in the year and then I had my ligament injury right when things were starting to get good. I have a total of eight prepaid tickets I have to use in the next month. :sad:



I'm not in quite the same bind, but close.  4 tickets to use up, but unable to go 4 out of the next 6 weekends due to other obligations.  Guess it's the risk you take....


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't make it to AZ day, will be up there Sunday and Monday that week instead. Probably MRG Sunday and Sugarbush Monday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, so who plans on being at Sugarbush on 3/28, sign in.

Andyzee + 3 = 4 people


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 17, 2009)

Snowmonster and li'l SM


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Snowmonster and li'l SM



Look forward to seeing the two of you!

OK, so who plans on being at Sugarbush on 3/28, sign in.

Andyzee + Vee + 2 friends = 4 
Snowmonster and lil SM    = 2

Total                                   6


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 17, 2009)

deadheadskier represent


----------



## hardline (Mar 17, 2009)

so my girl carri cant do it because she has to go somewhere with the car and i wont have new car till sometime in april but i have the time off and want to make this work. my options seem to be
1. take the train to waterbury then take a cab down to bush.
2. there is a a ski club running a three day trip to MRV friday through sunday
3. working on finding someone else thats want to to drive up from the city.

so i am in just not sure of how im getting there.


----------



## reefer (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't make it. The ski widow has an event Saturday night she wanted me to attend. It's something I could have easily gotten' out of, but to be sure I would go, she booked a trip to Lake Placid leaving the next day.
So I will accompany her to the Saturday night event .....and I'll just have to suck it up and ski Whiteface Monday and Tuesday. Let's all hope for a dump in the next couple weeks............................................


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in. Spring bumps at the Bush are good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> so my girl carri cant do it because she has to go somewhere with the car and i wont have new car till sometime in april but i have the time off and want to make this work. my options seem to be
> 1. take the train to waterbury then take a cab down to bush.
> 2. there is a a ski club running a three day trip to MRV friday through sunday
> 3. working on finding someone else thats want to to drive up from the city.
> ...



You can just rent a car..


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can just rent a car..



renting a car down here is way more expensive that taking the train i looked into it and it was like 100+ a day. i think they jack the prices up because 
1 its a weekend
2 im right by newark airport.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

hardline said:


> renting a car down here is way more expensive that taking the train i looked into it and it was like 100+ a day. i think they jack the prices up because
> 1 its a weekend
> 2 im right by newark airport.



Borrow your parents/friends car..I wouldn't want to take the train...so slow!!!


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Borrow your parents/friends car..I wouldn't want to take the train...so slow!!!



its wierd everyone i know is like "im broke , the seasons over anyway".  a friend just got back from being an instructor at breck for the season so im going to try to get her to go. it just kinda sucks carri has family obligations.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2009)

Take the train to the Ramsey train station and have Grilled Sleaze pick you up as he's heading up there.


----------



## hardline (Mar 19, 2009)

didnt think he was going. ill take the train then drive up with someone. it doesnt really mater all that much to me. ill just be glad to not be working.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I'm in. Spring bumps at the Bush are good.



feeling okay?


I can't recall ever seeing you commit to a ski day / location two weeks out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> feeling okay?
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever seeing you commit to a ski day / location two weeks out.



times two!!!

I might go..it's kind of far in advance to commit to.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> feeling okay?
> 
> 
> I can't recall ever seeing you commit to a ski day / location two weeks out.


The chance for powder is pretty much zero at this point, so I have no need for flexibility. Certainly no question that the Bush is one of the best locations in New England for spring bumps. I had planned to ski the Bush at least once and probably twice this season and have SkiVT tickets to do so. So essentially, there is no reason not to commit. And I would love to meet more AZers and the more people that commit, the more likely more people are to commit to going.


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2009)

It's on the radar seriously, but I have to flush out the the family commitments, they remain in flux (college visit season combined with people getting sick means a last minute decision).

We saw 5" of powder at Stowe yesterday, so don't count it out Steve!  Made the low-angle slopes enjoyable anyways.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be there and look forward to meeting others from Alpine Zone. Still plenty of snow at Sugarbush.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Also Pond Skimming and the last weekend for Mount Ellen. The lift ticket price will be $50 in celebration of their 50th. People should come to the ticket office and mention "AlpineZone" just like last year.



Define ticket office please. Any ticket window, customer service, Mt. Ellen or Lincoln?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't wait for this day.  Haven't skied since 3/7, we'll have worked 12 days in a row.... pumped.  Thanks for pushing for this Zman.  Look forward to meeting you on Saturday.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there a place where AZers are meeting at the Bush? I'll be driving up from Boston early in the morning and will probably be there after 10. I wouldn't want to ruin anyone's first track plans so a meet-up at around noon would work best for me. Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Is there a place where AZers are meeting at the Bush? I'll be driving up from Boston early in the morning and will probably be there after 10. I wouldn't want to ruin anyone's first track plans so a meet-up at around noon would work best for me. Thanks!




I would say let's do the same as last year. Bottom of Heaven's Gate, 11 am. snowmonster, if you can't make 11, give me a call or meet me there at 12.

With regards to tickets, not sure if you can get them at any window or have to go to customer service at Lincoln Peak as we did last year. Greg?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 24, 2009)

Met o3Jeff today and he plus others commented that Mellon has the better snow surface right now but with the weather the next few days LP should soften up.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2009)

billski said:


> We saw 5" of powder at Stowe yesterday, so don't count it out Steve!  Made the low-angle slopes enjoyable anyways.


Forecasted highs for Saturday are the low 50s. It has been completely discounted for Saturday. Should be an AWESOME spring bump day. I can't wait.

Do we have a meeting location and time?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Forecasted highs for Saturday are the low 50s. It has been completely discounted for Saturday. Should be an AWESOME spring bump day. I can't wait.
> 
> Do we have a meeting location and time?



*I would say let's do the same as last year. Bottom of Heaven's Gate, 11 am*


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2009)

Um, yea. Saw your post after I had already replied to billski. But thanks for the bold and underline. Got it now....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2009)

11AM????  freaking slackers


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 11AM????  freaking slackers


LOL. Good for meeting everyone in the event folks need to show up late, so I can see that perspective. I plan on getting there around 9ish or a little later and skiing no later than 9:30. Normally I am a first chair type guy, but spring skiing is all about waiting for things to soften up and not burning yourself out early when things are firm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm departing NH around 5:30, should roll into the MRG at 8:30 to unload a voucher I have there, which hopefully doesn't take too long.  Hope to be on the snow by 9:30ish.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish we could make it up there for this.  You guys should have a great time!  I expect a good TR and lots of pics/video!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll only shoot pictures if real talent decides to come up from Killington.  No sense in documenting us gapers on our own.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Um, yea. Saw your post after I had already replied to billski. But thanks for the bold and underline. Got it now....



Sorry Steve, the bold and underline wasn't really directed at you. I just wanted to make sure no one else misses it. Ofcourse, this is only a suggestion on my part. I'm not the cruise director


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

andyzee said:


> With regards to tickets, not sure if you can get them at any window or have to go to customer service at Lincoln Peak as we did last year. Greg?



I asked already Andy. That's all I can do. I would default to just going to Gatehouse to be sure.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I asked already Andy. That's all I can do. I would default to just going to Gatehouse to be sure.



Thanks


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2009)

You guys should have some real nice spring condition, I just got back from skiing a few days there and today the snow was really loosening up from last weekends freeze.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 25, 2009)

For you bump lovers, make sure you don't miss Mt. Ellen's last weekend.  Pix @ http://forums.alpinezone.com/52517-our-season-mt-ellen-has-been-great-success-pix.html

Sorry I won't be joining you... I'll already be back in CO.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2009)

Bring the suntan lotion:



*Saturday* 			 			28  			 		 	 	Flu Spreading​












Partly Cloudy  				  				High
58°F
Low
*35°F* 





 			 		 		 			Precip: 			 			  			  			*20%*


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2009)

BushMogulMaster said:


> For you bump lovers, make sure you don't miss Mt. Ellen's last weekend.  Pix @ http://forums.alpinezone.com/52517-our-season-mt-ellen-has-been-great-success-pix.html
> 
> Sorry I won't be joining you... I'll already be back in CO.


I may start over at ME before going to the meet up at LP. Is the Slidebrook going to run this weekend? Also, BMM, if you could recommend the "must hit" bump and natural snow trails over at ME, I would appreciate it. I haven't skied ME hardly at all except late season with an upload, so I am familiar with Black Diamond and FIS.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

$50 tickets are available at both bases. Enjoy it everyone. Lots of vid and pics please.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> $50 tickets are available at both bases. Enjoy it everyone. Lots of vid and pics please.



Thanks for the effort Greg. Any window or customer service?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 27, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I may start over at ME before going to the meet up at LP. Is the Slidebrook going to run this weekend? Also, BMM, if you could recommend the "must hit" bump and natural snow trails over at ME, I would appreciate it. I haven't skied ME hardly at all except late season with an upload, so I am familiar with Black Diamond and FIS.



As far as I am aware, Slidebrook should run.

You'll find the best lines on Cliffs, Exterminator, and Encore right now.  Warm up on Lookin' Good and Which Way.  Also good skiing on Tumbler and Bravo.  Skiers' left on FIS might be decent, but that trail has not been as good as the others.  Black Diamond is always hit or miss.

Enjoy!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 27, 2009)

Check in the morning for update on the Slidebrook chair running.  Last Sunday there was a sign at the Gatehouse chair that said it was the last day for the Slidebrook chair.  802-583-7669 or call the guest services desk.

I will be upstairs in the Gatehouse Lodge at 9:00 AM.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Thanks for the effort Greg. Any window or customer service?



I'd say so.  IIRC it was the same deal as last season: mention 'AlpineZone' for the deal.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2009)

So, anyone see this mofo tomorrow, don't be shy


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2009)

Really nice day and had a great time, temp close to 60 deg, bluebird sky and the nice soft snow that goes with it. Riverc0il and Deadhead skier, pleasure meeting up with you guys, Snowmonster as always a pleasure meeting up with you as well. Sorry I couldn't hang with you guys but had to stick with my honey. She made a nice breakthrough at Hunter a week ago and continued with it today, She's still sticking to intermediate runs, but looking stronger all the time. Snow Monster, Tux in two weeks!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice to meet you too, Andy! Snowmonster... great meeting you and sharing some turns with you! Sorry we lost you. I think we might have had a miscommunication at the top. Thought you were following us down to Allyn's lodge... but DHS downed a water and I took a leak but didn't see you come down Jester so we headed back down to Heaven's Gate after a few minutes. DHS... a pleasure to finally meet you and make some turns with ya!

As DHS mentioned in another thread, bumps were variable to say the least. Not sure if they just setup poorly of if conditions and lack of new snow took their toll. Lots of space between the bumps and even though the bumps were soft, the spaces in between were hard pack. Mall and Spillesville had the best bumps with a follow up from Middle Earth. Rumble was bony in places but doable. However, this will be the last weekend for Castlerock without question. Almost no snow on the last 100 vertial feet. Rest of the mountain fairing well with coverage.

I left my freaking jacket in the base lodge  Hopefully guest services will hook me up with a lost and found when I call tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2009)

So who came?  Burke was mint.  If anyone is around, I will be at Mount Ellen today.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2009)

Where's the TR?


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice meeting you too, rivercoil. It was my fault. Serves me right for not having a map or knowing the place well enough. I ended up going all the way down to the Valley House Lodge. Sorry about that. I hope I have a chance to ski with you again. Mt. Washington perhaps? Let me know if you're headed down to Boston.

Nice meeting you too, Deadheadskier. Hope to ski with you next time around.

Andyzee, likewise. Tux in 2 weeks? I'm glad that Vee is getting back into the swing of things.

As for me, after skiing a few runs with Andy and Vee in the afternoon, I ducked into some nice glades right off Birch Run. It was great in there! Got too know a few branches too intimately and took one in the kisser. I'll have a great time explaining this at the office tomorrow! Anyway, I made it to Castlerock eventually. Lower part of that mountain is toast. Did a lot of skiing over gravel on the traverse to the chair.

Great day at Sugarbush though. Thanks Win! And thanks AZ!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> I hope I have a chance to ski with you again. Mt. Washington perhaps? Let me know if you're headed down to Boston.!


Definitely! Probably won't get up to Washington until after the Inferno at this rate. Will post a trip and event posting when I am planning on heading over and hopefully we can hook up for some earned turns.

:beer:


----------

